# Dan's scrapheap Antaresia hilton



## Dan40D (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi all,
Just thought i'd share a few pics of what i've spent the last week of my holidays doing. With my 2 yearling stimsons quickly growing out of their current accomodation, the need arose to build them some more spacious and permanent enclosures. 

*Goal:* Build a cost effective three tier enclosure to house Antaresia. Each enclosure has to have a natural look internally, where ever possible hiding any man made objects, i'm very anal about this aspect, in my aquariums i have to hide filters, heaters etc

*Dimensions:* Overall is 2100h x 1040l x 620d, each enclosure is 550h x 1000l x 600d internally with a small cupboard at the bottom for storage. The whole lot is in 2 pieces to make manouvering easier

*Cost:* So far about $90 (excluding heating equip) There is a reason i called this the scrapheap hilton, with the exception of the glass, the glass tracks and a pack of screws the whole lot including the backgrounds has been made of materials that were destined for the tip. I'm a bit of a bower bird, when i see something i think i can use i collect it and store it in the shed rafters, i HATE wasting stuff! All the melamine came from recycled packing cases from work, all the stuff for the backgrounds was also collected from various places. Dad is a joiner by trade so he cut all the melamine on the panel saw and then helped screw them together.

*Heating: *Each enclosure will be heated with a 40 watt Proherp panel all run off a single habistat pulse proportional thermostat

*Lighting: *LED strip lighting that i pulled out of old discarded sign at work, not only was it free but it is also very energy efficient in the long run.

Enclosure







DIY rockwall out in the sun drying. This is the first rockwall i have built and i am fairly happy with the result, sure it's not a Stein but still gairly happy for the first try. I used the method described by Rob Porter in Scales and Tails, that is styrofoam on a plywood base with a glue and sand coating, i used a mix of river sand and desert sand to achieve this result. 






Ventilation for the enclosure is built into the rear piece which was built on pegboard , many of pieces of styrofaom are elevated off the pegboard to allow for airflow, this then goes in from the inside and forms the rear wall of the enclosure. The large shelf halfway up on the right has the 40w proherp panel attached underneath(out of sight) , the cave on top of the shelf should make a nice cosy hide as the panel has the benefit of heating through the shelf to provide some belly heat.






Rockwall in with hollow log







I still have to install the lighting and finish the landscaping, will post a fresh pic when done.


----------



## Wally (Jan 8, 2012)

Excellent recycling skills there Dan. That's a cracker of a job, well done.


----------



## Smithers (Jan 8, 2012)

Sweet as Dan,...hangin to see the end result.


----------



## starr9 (Jan 8, 2012)

That is amazing! WOW! Such a g8 job and I love the way it looks!! So when can you make me one please?!?! hahahaha!!!


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 8, 2012)

very nice indeed, rock wall looks hell cool


----------



## Colin (Jan 8, 2012)

great looking enclosure. its going to be heavy if you need to move it though


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 8, 2012)

Great looking job, the glue and sand gives a great effect. 
Have you considered the problem of urine soaking into the sand? Or even the solids getting behind the foam where you have the foam elevated off the pegboard for ventilation ?


----------



## Dan40D (Jan 8, 2012)

Colin said:


> great looking enclosure. its going to be heavy if you need to move it though



It's not to bad Colin, its in 2 parts, the top 2 enclosures and the bottom enclosure and cupboard. My wife and i can move both of the sections quite comfortably.



Jaxrtfm said:


> Great looking job, the glue and sand gives a great effect.
> Have you considered the problem of urine soaking into the sand? Or even the solids getting behind the foam where you have the foam elevated off the pegboard for ventilation ?



I used bondcrete for the glue which has water proofing properties with several heavy coats over the finished product, i have some pondite in the shed that i could put over as well, just wasn't keen on the gloss finish that it gives. As for solids, thw background can be removed in about 30 seconds for cleaning if required.



raycam01_au said:


> very nice indeed, rock wall looks hell cool





starr9 said:


> That is amazing! WOW! Such a g8 job and I love the way it looks!! So when can you make me one please?!?! hahahaha!!!





Smithers said:


> Sweet as Dan,...hangin to see the end result.





Wally76 said:


> Excellent recycling skills there Dan. That's a cracker of a job, well done.



Thanks folks, i will post some pics when happy and they are moved in.


----------



## AnothHobby (Jan 8, 2012)

hey mate awesome work, if you dont mind i might take a couple of ideas from your nice piece 
of handy work and use them for my next snake pad


----------



## Colin (Jan 8, 2012)

Dan40D said:


> It's not to bad Colin, its in 2 parts, the top 2 enclosures and the bottom enclosure and cupboard. My wife and i can move both of the sections quite comfortably.



ah.. great idea  Ive got a few 3 tier morelia enclosures and they are heavy as hell.. all my others are single units stacked 3 high to make moving encosures much easier when needed..


----------



## Dan40D (Jan 12, 2012)

I've finished installing the lights and landscaping the first enclosure tnight, just have to wait for my boy to shed now so he can move in, then start on the background for the next enclosure  The plants came from the local chemist, i was walking past and spied out the front on sale for 50 cents a piece, so i bought 20 of them, BARGAIN!


----------



## FAY (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks fantastic!! You have done an excellent job.


----------



## Dan40D (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Fay, pretty happy with the end result, even the Mrs liked it.


----------



## Renenet (Jan 12, 2012)

That looks bloody brilliant, Dan. I'm sure your boy will be very happy in there. 

A couple of questions: What are you using for substrate? Does the LED strip run off batteries or the mains? And where will the water bowl go?

Please post pictures when your stimmie moves in - I'd love to see him in there.


----------



## JungleManSam (Jan 12, 2012)

That looks great!, How do you get the pieces of background to stay upright? Must admit, Looks awesome! Im in Awe.


----------



## Dan40D (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Renenet, i hope he will be happy in there.



Renenet said:


> That looks bloody brilliant, Dan. I'm sure your boy will be very happy in there.
> 
> A couple of questions: What are you using for substrate? Kittys Crumble
> 
> ...





JungleManSam said:


> That looks great!, How do you get the pieces of background to stay upright? Must admit, Looks awesome! Im in Awe.



Thanks. The background is held up by a strategically hidden screw into the side of the enclosure. I made them so that they lock together a bit so they pretty much stay by themselves, but for the sake of 2 screws i'd rather be safe.


----------



## Virides (Jan 13, 2012)

To not obstruct the view of your backgrounds, you can install our clear or stainless finger grips to your sliding glass panels. These will significantly reduce the occurance of finger prints and smudges. Less time cleaning, more time appreciating 

www.virides.com.au/Products


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 13, 2012)

That looks amazing. Good job!


----------



## 12-08-67 (Jan 13, 2012)

they will love it - wish i had one too


----------



## thepythonguy (Jan 13, 2012)

top job mate that's looks awesome


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 13, 2012)

Virides said:


> To not obstruct the view of your backgrounds, you can install our clear or stainless finger grips to your sliding glass panels. These will significantly reduce the occurance of finger prints and smudges. Less time cleaning, more time appreciating
> 
> www.virides.com.au/Products



I've used the acrylic ones and they're great, I didn't know you'd released steel ones too. I will add them to my shopping list, my shopping lists just keep getting longer. 

How long before your tank gets its resident ?


----------



## Dan40D (Jan 13, 2012)

Jaxrtfm said:


> How long before your tank gets its resident ?



Hes in now, a bit skittish at the moment though so i've left hom in the dark to settle until tomorrow.


----------



## Renenet (Jan 13, 2012)

12-08-67 said:


> they will love it - wish i had one too



For your snake or for you?


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 13, 2012)

in regards to the glue and sand,..bunnings sell liquid sandstone, bout to try it on my frogs wall,...

great job, carving foam is harder than it looks!!!


----------



## Vincey (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks awesome! very impressed, you sound so modest haha; should be very happy with that end result.


----------

